# Links > Tutorials >  BGP, Border Gateway Protocol

## ngia

Το BGP είναι το defacto πρωτόκολλο που χρησιμοποιείται δήμερα στο διαδίκτυο. Αναλαμβάνει τη δρομολόγηση ανάμεσα στα αυτόνομα συστήματα, έχοντας μεγάλες δυνατότητες ελέγχου της πληροφορίας δρομολόγησης. Σχετικά απλό σε λειτουργία και δύσκολο σε διάρθρωση σχεδιάστηκε με πρώτο στόχο να δώσει ευστάθεια στο αχανές διαδίκτυο 

Στο pdf δίνονται οι βασικές αρχές λειτουργίας του, εξετάζονται οι ιδιότητες των διαδρομών, τα μηνύματα που ανταλλάσσονται, πως γίνεται η επιλογή της βέλτιστης διαδρομής, πως υλοποιείται η τακτική δρομολόγησης και θέματα ευστάθειας και δυναμικής του πρωτοκόλλου.

Ασύρματα
http://www.ngia.awmn/content/Tutorials/ ... _part1.pdf

Ενσύρματα
http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutor ... _part1.pdf


Εκείνο που μένει είναι να γίνει η κατάργηση του ospf όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα , ώστε να δούμε και πρακτικά τα παραπάνω (που πρέπει να είναι πρωτοτυπία η υλοποίηση του με αυτό τον τρόπο, σε δίκτυο μορφής και μεγέθους σαν το δικό μας).
Ήδη βέβαια θεωρώ ότι γίνεται απόσβεση και μόνο από τη γνώση που αποκτείται.

----------


## nkladakis

εύγε! 
Μπορείς να μας τα παρουσιάσεις σε ένα fest?

----------


## enaon

Καταπληκτικός, όπως πάντα, αλλά μια παρουσίαση όπως λέει και ο Νίκος είναι απαραίτητη  ::

----------


## nvak

Είσαι απίθανος  ::  
Το μόνο που λείπει είναι ερωτήσεις και τεστ γνώσεων σε κάθε κεφάλαιο  ::

----------


## mojiro

απλα ατελιωτο, ενα αποτομο scroll εκανα και κολισε
το pc να φορτονει σελιδες.

αν ειναι δυνατον σπαστο σε 4-8 μικροτερα pdf. ειναι
πολυ βαρυ. 370 σελιδες δεν γραφει ουτε ο cisco

----------


## Achille

Το χώρισε, αυτό είναι το part 1  ::

----------


## ysam

Όπως πάντα άπεκτος. Κλαά έκανα και είπα παιδιά περιμένετε ο ngia θα κάνει πάλι το θαύμα του. 

Μπράβω μάστορα.. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## Achille

Αυτό δεν είναι BGP tutorial, αυτό είναι η 5η έκδοση του Tannenbaum  :: 

Πολύ ολοκληρωμένο, αν και δεν είναι για αρχαρίους γενικότερα (είναι σε μορφή παρουσιάσεως).

----------


## sotiris

Μπραβο Νικητα!!

μπορω να πω οτι μετα απο 6 ωρες διαβασμα,αποκτησα εναν πονοκεφαλο,πονο στα ματια ,ενα πακετα λιγοτερα τσιγαρα,και την πεποιθηση οτι το Bgp ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο στο σεταρισμα για να εκμεταλλευτεις τις δυνατοτητες του.

Νικητα ειλικρινα εχεις ταλεντο στο γραψιμο τεχνικων βιβλιων,ολες οι αναλυσεις που εχεις κανει στο awmn,ενω ειναι ολοκληρωμενες και βαθυστοχαστες,σου δινουν μια αναλαφρη αισθηση,και ειναι ευκολες στο διαβασμα....εχεις σκεφτει να βγαλεις κανα βιβλιο?

----------


## socrates

Εύγε!

----------


## lambrosk

NGIA for President!  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Τέλειος όπως πάντα!!  ::

----------


## mxou

Χωρίς να κάτσω να το δω, πολύ πράγμα. Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου, μπράβο. Φυλλομέτρησα εκείνο με το OSPF (ΟΣΦΠ) που είχες βγάλει και ήταν αρκετά καλό. Όπως προείπα, χαρά στο κουράγιο σου και χαρά σ'αυτούς που σε διαβάζουν.

Nice Work!

----------


## papashark

Mπράβο Νικήτα.

Μπράβο για τον κόπο και τον ζήλο σου.


Χωρίς όμως να θέλω να σε προσβάλω, αλλά και τους υπόλοιπους που έγραψαν τα μπράβο, το διαβάσατε πριν πείτε ότι είναι τόσο καλό ?

----------


## ysam

ΕΒΡΙ ΣΙΝΓΚΛ ΟΥΟΡΝΤ.. Και ας ήξερα τα περισσότερα αν όχι όλα από αυτά που γράφει.. 

Μάλιστα το έχω προτείνει στην εταιρία μου σε κάποια άτομα για διάβασμα.

Πάντος από ότι κατάλαβα αν υπάρξει part2 θα γελάσουμε πολύ. (Όχι με την κακή έννοια.. απλά θα χρειαστεί και μετάφραση της μετάφρασης)

Νικήττα έχεις stats για το πόσες φορές έχει κατέβει το file? 

-Γιάννης

----------


## Achille

Εγώ είμαι περίπου στη μέση, κάνω διάλειμμα ολίγων ωρών (ημερών, whatever  :: )

----------


## papashark

> ΕΒΡΙ ΣΙΝΓΚΛ ΟΥΟΡΝΤ.. Και ας ήξερα τα περισσότερα αν όχι όλα από αυτά που γράφει..


370 σελίδες σε 4-5 ώρες ? Γρήγορα διαβάζεις  ::  


Οκ εμένα μου αρκεί.  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Χωρίς όμως να θέλω να σε προσβάλω, αλλά και τους υπόλοιπους που έγραψαν τα μπράβο, το διαβάσατε πριν πείτε ότι είναι τόσο καλό ?


Πανο εμενα μου πηρε αρκετες ωρες να διαβασω αυτα που καταλαβαινω....και να "περασω" αυτα που δεν καταλαβαινω πιο γρηγορα (ψαχνωντας ταυτοχρονα στο google,και κρατωντας τα url),ωστε να συνεχισω σε πιο αργο tempo.
Aλλα ασχετα απο το εαν τα διαβασαμε ολα ή εαν καταλαβαμε ολα οσα διαβασαμε....εχει καμια σχεση αυτο,με την αξια του κειμενου και του τροπου γραφης του?

----------


## papashark

> Aλλα ασχετα απο το εαν τα διαβασαμε ολα ή εαν καταλαβαμε ολα οσα διαβασαμε....εχει καμια σχεση αυτο,με την αξια του κειμενου και του τροπου γραφης του?


Υπάρχουν 3 διαφορετικά πράγματα :

1) Η προσπάθεια

2) Η ορθότητα των γραφομένων

3) Η μεταδοτικότητα του συγγραφέα μέσω από τα κείμενα του.


Στο πρώτο το μπράβο είναι δεδομένο, άσε που στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι επαναλβανόμενο (αφού μας έχει κακομάθει ο ngia σε τέτοιες καλές κινήσεις  ::  )

Εγώ ρώτησα για το δεύτερο μέρος.

Το τρίτο θα το κρίνω μόνος μου άμα καταλάβω τίποτα  ::

----------


## sotiris

Η ορθοτητα των γραφομενων...θα κριθει εκ του αποτελεσματος...και κυριως οταν αυτοι που εχουν καταλαβει τα γραφομενα,αποφασισουν να τα αξιοποιησουν στο δικτυο.

----------


## ysam

@papashark 

Είπαμε τα απλά και αυτά που ισχύουν εδώ και χρόνια (κοινός ευκόλος εννοούμενα) παραλύπονται. 

Ας μην ξεχνάς ότι ασχολούμαι με το bgp από το 1994.

Ένας από τους λόγους που το διάβασα όμως ήταν για να δω αν έχει τίποτα τρανταχτά λάθη αλλά που.. εδω ο άνθρωπος έχει κάνει πολύ Profe δουλειά το έχουμε πει άλλωστε.. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## Acinonyx

Πολύ καλό το tutorial! Well done ngia!

Το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι ότι είναι λίγο τεράστιο. Παρόλαυτα μεγάλο μέρος του αναφέρει γενικά για το routing (γνωστά πράγματα) και όχι συγκεκριμένα για το BGP οπότε γλυτώνουμε αρκετές σελίδες αν ξέρουμε ήδη τα βασικά. Πιστεύω ότι αυτά που γράφονται είναι ορθα γιατί διαβάζοντας το και έχοντας διαβάσει και άλλα papers για το BGP (να σε καλα ysam  ::  ) παρατήρησα ότι σχεδόν όλο το tutorial έχει γραφτεί συνθέτοντας κομμάτια ακριβώς όπως γράφονται από τη cisco στα papers της αλλά μεταφρασμένα στα ελληνικά. Δεν τα βγάζει από το μυαλό του ο άνθρωπος. Έκανε τον κόπο να τα συλλέξει από διάφορες πηγές και μας τα προσφέρει πακέτο τα σημαντικά σε ένα pdf. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο καιρό σου πήρε να το φτιάξεις βρε ngia...

----------


## papashark

> ... Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο καιρό σου πήρε να το φτιάξεις βρε ngia...


Γύρω στους 6 μήνες.

Για να σκεφτείς από τώρα ετοιμάζει το tutorial για το επόμενο routing protocol που θα βάλουμε 

 ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysam

Μπά νομίζω κοντά 2.5 το πολύ. Ο άνθρωπος είναι αστραπή.. 

Και προφανός πήρε κομμάτια από διάφορα cisco και μη docs και καλά έκανε.. Τα έχει όλα και στο τέλος όπως κάνει ένας σωστός άνθρωπος που ξέρει να γράφει..

----------


## nkladakis

> Μπά νομίζω κοντά 2.5 το πολύ. Ο άνθρωπος είναι αστραπή.. 
> 
> Και προφανός πήρε κομμάτια από διάφορα cisco και μη docs και καλά έκανε.. Τα έχει όλα και στο τέλος όπως κάνει ένας σωστός άνθρωπος που ξέρει να γράφει..


Τι? Δεν ανακάλυψε ο ngia το routing?

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ... Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο καιρό σου πήρε να το φτιάξεις βρε ngia...
> 
> 
> Γύρω στους 6 μήνες.
> 
> Για να σκεφτείς από τώρα ετοιμάζει το tutorial για το επόμενο routing protocol που θα βάλουμε


1,5 μήνα μου πήρε.
Να λείπουν οι σαχλίτσες Πάνο.  ::  
Θα το αφήσετε το BGP εκεί χωρίς να το αλλάξετε για τουλάχιστον 1 χρόνο.

----------


## trendy

To ενσύρματο λινκ χάθηκε...
Μπορούμε να το βρούμε κάπου αλλού;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μπράβο ngia, καλά που έχουμε και τα tuts σου και ξεστραβωνόμαστε  ::

----------


## ngia

> To ενσύρματο λινκ χάθηκε...
> Μπορούμε να το βρούμε κάπου αλλού;


Επειδή μετακόμισα όλα τα αρχεία από το HomePageFiles στο φάκελο content.
Άμα πάρεις το site από το root του (http://ngia.rootforge.org) η δομή είναι ίδια.

http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutorials/Routing/

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μπορεί το Bgp να παίζει πλέον παντού, δεν παύει η αναζήτηση γνώσης όπως. Ψάχνωντας να βρω κάποια πράγματα βρήκα μια ωραία παρουσιάση την οποία ανεβάζω εδώ.

----------

